# Tofu in desserts



## beleebala (Aug 6, 2005)

I was searching on the web for recipes of healthy desserts. Found many dessert recipes using tofu at *link removed as advertising is not allowed on this site.*

Looks like tofu may be a good alternative to milk in desserts.

What do you think? Anybody tried??


----------



## msalper (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm not sure beleebala... I can't understand exactly what it is.. I searched and I found smt looks like a white cheese...??
By the Way... WELCOME TO DC!!!!!


----------



## marmalady (Aug 6, 2005)

Tofu is made from soy, and has been used for centuries in Asian dishes.


As far as using it for desserts, yes, there are many desserts that use tofu in place of dairy. I'd be sure and use a recipe that specifically is designed for tofu, though, rather than trying to convert one.  I've made vegan cakes using it, and also frosting using tofu 'cream cheese'; turned out pretty well.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 6, 2005)

Marmalady, tofu cream cheese is good stuff.  I just started using it about a month ago.  I really like it.  I wish they had flavored tofu cream cheeses where I buy mine.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 6, 2005)

Hubbie likes the tofu cream cheese, too; it worked really well in the frosting recipe I used for the vegan cake; between that and the 'Fleishmann's margarine', I thought it turned out pretty well!


----------



## beleebala (Aug 6, 2005)

The link is removed. Then, how may I share the recipes? Do I have to manually copy them here for sharing?

Thanks for sharing your experience with tofu.


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2005)

You may copy and paste, but it is recommended that you change the method to your own words to avoid copyright infringement.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 7, 2005)

I've used tofu in fruit smoothies for a few years now.  It works wonderfully as a thinckening agent.  But Tofu does have a flavor, albeit a mild one.  When using the tofu as a thickener, make sure to use silken tofu, as regular tofu has too much texture and can be somewhat spongey.  Also, make sure the flavors are strong enough to stand up to the tofu flavor.  Most people don't especially care for it.  Also, I use unsweetened soy-milk in many recipes.  Again, its flavor is mild, but discernable.  Soy milk is great for making egg nog, or spiced drinks containing cinamon, nutmeg, vanilla, sweeteners, etc.  You could also use it for the liquid in a pumpking pie, to increase the nutritional value.  You may even be able to use silken tofu in place of some of the egg.

Experiment a little.  Use the silken tofu in oriental soups, or chicken broth, just to figure out the flavor and texture.  Blend it into a cream gravy instead of thickening with flour or other starch.  It has many uses.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## licia (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm sure soy products are good for many things, but I had tofu cheesecake once and could not swallow it. I really like cheesecake and could not tolerate it - the only thing I've ever spit in my napkin.


----------



## beleebala (Aug 7, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> You may copy and paste, but it is recommended that you change the method to your own words to avoid copyright infringement.



Oh, I am not aware that recipes have copyright issues.  I guess the dishes themselves have not copyright, but the words may have copyright. Thanks for bringing it out.

Goodweed of the North,
Thanks for your info. I am Chinese and have tofu all my life. Have you try the traditional tofu dessert which is smoother than silken tofu. It has not sweetness itself. People eat it with brown sugar. May be it is even better than tofu in desserts.

Will experiment it in western desserts!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 7, 2005)

beleebala said:
			
		

> Oh, I am not aware that recipes have copyright issues.  I guess the dishes themselves have not copyright, but the words may have copyright. Thanks for bringing it out.
> 
> Goodweed of the North,
> Thanks for your info. I am Chinese and have tofu all my life. Have you try the traditional tofu dessert which is smoother than silken tofu. It has not sweetness itself. People eat it with brown sugar. May be it is even better than tofu in desserts.
> ...



Ingedient lists are public domain and can not be copyrighted.  But the test surrounding them is protected by copyright law the moment they are written.

And no, I haven't had the traditional tofu desert.  I'd love to try it though.  Please post the recipe.  I'm always up for new and interesting things.

Oh, and being Chinese, I would expect that you would understand the meaning of my cyber-space name.  For there are no weeds on the planet that are bad, just some that we don't know the proper use of, yet.  And I am a child of the North, and of the Lakes.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## beleebala (Aug 9, 2005)

Goodweed of the North,

No, you don't need a recipe for the traditional tofu dessert. It is a kind of smooth tofu that you buy from shops. You just sprinkle brown sugar on it to eat. Too bad that I cannot post links here to show you what it is like. Send me your email address to beleebala@hotmail.com, I will send you a link.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 10, 2005)

*TOFU PIE THAT ANYONE WILL LOVE AND ANYONE CAN MAKE*

Ingredients:
1 graham cracker or similar pie shell
1 package (usually 15 ounces) silken tofu
12 ounces semisweet chocolate, melted
1 t vanilla extract
1/4 (or more, to taste) cups sugar


Throw the tofu in your food processor.
Swirl it up for 30 seconds
Throw everything else but the pie crust in
Swirl in until combined completely
Taste to see if it's sweet enough for you.  If not, add more sugar and swirl.
Pour into the pie crust
Chill for at least 2-3 hours
Serve to your friends who "hate" tofu.  Dont tell them until they have devoured it.


----------



## kourtney (Aug 26, 2005)

I have made the pie jennyema mentions (only with honey and a bit of liqueur instead of white sugar) and it's excellent. I've also made the following recipes, from theppk.com (The Post Punk Kitchen, a public-access vegan cooking program) with very good results. I use chinese waterpack tofu.

Blondies with chocolate chips
6 oz tofu
1/4 cup + 2 Tablespoons canola oil
1 cup 2 Tablespoons sugar
1 Tablespoon vanilla
2 Tablespoons molasses
1 1/4 cups flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup chocolate chips 
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 and grease a 9x9 pan. 
In a medium bowl, sift together flour, baking soda and salt. 
In a large bowl combine tofu, oil, vanilla and molasses with a hand blender. Add the sugar and stir with a wooden spoon until well combined (about 30 seconds). 
In batches, fold the dry ingredients into the wet. Fold in chocolate chips. 
Pour batter into the pan, spread with a spoon or spatula. Bake for 30-35 minutes until top is firm and brown. 
Let cool completely before serving. 

Brownies 
1/3 cup flour
2/3 cup cold water
12 oz tofu
1 cup semi-sweet chocloate chips
1 3/4 cups sugar
3/4 tsp. salt
2 tsp. vanilla
1/2 cup oil
3/4 cup good quality unsweetened cocoa powder
1 1/2 cups flour
3/4 tsp. baking powder
Directions
In a blender puree the tofu, flour and water until smooth. Pour it into a sauce pan, and whisk constantly over low heat until it thickens (it should not boil, if it starts to turn the heat down). This takes about 10 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in the chocolate chips, salt, vanilla and sugar. Stir occasionally until the chocolate is melted. Set the mixture aside to cool completely. 
Preheat your oven to 350.
When mixture is cool, mix in the oil. (It can take about 20-30 minutes to cool, give it a stir once in awhileand stick it in the fridge to make it cool faster).
Sift the 1 1/2 cups of flour, the cocoa and the baking powder together. Fold in the tofu mixture until well combined and smooth.
Spread evenly in a greased baking pan for 35-40 minutes, or until a knife comes out clean.


----------

